# Redimensionner BootCamp sans supprimer Windows



## !LauLau! (12 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais augmenter ma partition Windows sur mon MacBook Pro sous Catalina mais sans supprimer Windows.
On m'a changé le disque dur mais l'informaticien ne m'a pas scinder le disque en parts égales.

Est-ce possible ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos retours


----------



## zeltron54 (12 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

La seule solution que je connaisse est le logiciel "Paragon Camptune X" , Pas gratuit !


----------



## !LauLau! (12 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

Merci mais j’aimerais éviter de payer juste pour ça 

C’est gentil quand même !


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2021)

!LauLau! a dit:


> Merci mais j’aimerais éviter de payer juste pour ça


Malheureusement tu devras bien passer par le tiroir-caisse, car Camptune est le seul logiciel permettant à la volée de redimensionner les partitions internes d'un disque dur possédant une partition macOS et Windows. Et d'emblée je vais freiner tes ardeurs, car n'essaye même pas sous Windows sous peine de tout perdre ! Pour finir, sous macOS il n'y a aucun autre logiciel.


----------



## !LauLau! (12 Mai 2021)

Merci beaucoup pour ces retours … bon je vais attendre un peu alors que ça devienne plus problématique et à ce moment là sinon je sauvegarderai et réinstallerai Windows !

Merci


----------

